# meet betsy,



## lily (May 16, 2011)

hi everyon







e ,this is betsy,its taking time for me to let her into my heart after losing annie,but shes here now and sent for a reason,karen


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, she is adorable. Is she a chihuahua? 

I know things are very painful right now. Betsy will be waiting for you when you are ready


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Cute!!! She looks like Sprocket did when he was young


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Betsy is not Annie. But I think she will heal your heart. 

Over time. 

She is adorable. Glad you picked out a name for her.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

She's adorable, Karen.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh, she is adorable. Is she a chihuahua?
> 
> I know things are very painful right now. Betsy will be waiting for you when you are ready


Yes she is a chihuahua ,some difference from a bulldog ,but I think she will be just as naughty,karen


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She's totally adorable. I think you're right, she definitely came along for a reason. Puppies do tend to keep a person busy so for the first week or so at least she'll be a nice distraction from your pain. Then before you know it she'll have her very own place in your heart. Hugs to you and your new little one. 
We look forward to watching her grow. :smile:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! She's adorable! I'm looking forward to watching her grow up! Welcome to the DFC family Betsy!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oooooh she's very cute. It will take time but I think there is a place in your heart for her. It may never be the same but you will love her. Don't be to hard on yourself. I'm saying this as someone that knows this. I have never gotten over my last two Bassets and never have felt the same way about Turtle but I have given up on kicking myself in the rear for it I do love her and give her a good life so that's all that matters.

I don't think I feel the same about any of my dogs like I did Abigail and Sidney. That sounds real bad doesn't it. But I think in time I will, Marlo is just so sweet I think by the time she goes I will and Richter he is a very cool dog. Then we have our Maddie, she is just the funniest thing, in a year we have gotten to love her allot.

I better quite now I sound like a not so nice person and that I don't love my dogs which I do, just that is not the same but I would not do without any of them.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww, precious Betsy...so adorable, Karen. I hope your days continue to find peace and Besty helps heal your heart.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> Yes she is a chihuahua ,some difference from a bulldog ,but I think she will be just as naughty,karen



good. i hope she keeps you on your toes.

no. she is not annie. no one will ever be annie.

but this will be betsy, in all of her glory. and i have a feeling it won't take long for this little one to worm her way into your heart.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh hey didnt you just join a chihuahua forum? Im on there too. Welcome little betsy, shes so sweet.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Goodness, that is cute! She will fill another empty hole in your heart that you didn't know existed until you met her.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's good you got a little dog so different from a bulldog. It will be a whole new set of memories.


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

This situation reminds me of when I was loosing a very loved, 5 yr old rat, my sister got me a baby rattie to help fill the hole before she was gone, when she gave her to me, I cried my eyes out... it made the fact I was loosing Trouble very real for me. I got Dottie on Christmas morning 2007, I lost Trouble on January 8th. I could not look at that baby *obviously i cared for her and the surviving sister to Trouble* but it was very hard. After a while, i found out making squeeky sounds at her freaked her out and made her popcorn all over, we started bonding... For her too short life she was an excellent rat, slept with me at night and everything. She died very suddenly from pneumonia, I resuscitated her twice before she finaly left me, my other rat lived to 6 yrs before i had her euthinized due to sudden onset of cancer, she was def, blind, and just as sweet as ever...

My point is, the new pup will nestle into a new spot in your heart and grow there just as annie once had, new pets never "sleep" in eachothers spot, but cuddle in beside them to make the heart bigger, for when the next pet comes along, they have a spot to go to


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

She's as cute as a button!

I believe that all things happen for a reason...Betsy came into your life at this time, for reasons you may not understand now....

But she is here, and could not be more adorable.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome Betsy!! You are a cutie patootie 
Betsy will help heal your broken heart. Annie will never be replaced or forgotten. 
Betsy will keep you on your toes! Looks like you can take that literally, since she seems to like being inside someones shoes!! You all may be going barefoot from now on! :0)


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Oh hey didnt you just join a chihuahua forum? Im on there too. Welcome little betsy, shes so sweet.


Yes ,I keep looking on it but keep getting drawn back here!karen


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Karen, Betsy is adorable. And I also believe that she was sent to you for a reason.


----------

